# Withington Hospital Visit Sept 2007



## CrashOverride (Dec 7, 2007)

A wet and windy day saw us approaching the abandoned Withington Hospital in Manchester. Formerly Chorlton Barlow Moor workhouse built in 1854, later a NHS hospital, the site was wound down over a period of years until closure came in 2002. Since then the site has stood empty awaiting part demolition, part conversion to housing. The site had no visible security but there was obviously building work \ stripping out in progress though being a weekend at the time there was no one on site. Here are a few of my photos...


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent pics CO. looks like a cracking explore. Some of that hospital looks fairly modern.

Simon-G


----------



## CrashOverride (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Simon, yup the hospital had several different buildings, one in particular had obviously been empty for some time, paperwork in there suggested the mid 90's, as did the seriously sagging floors! The main building was more modern and clinical, 3 storeys high and massive, even running to 2 gymnasiums and a hydrotherapy pool in a modern extension.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 7, 2007)

Gotta echo Simon about the pics, Crash. Excellent stuff!  Especially like the staircase on the 6th pic.

Cheers


----------



## CrashOverride (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Foxy that was in the oldest building and led up to the 1st floor, the staircase was thankfully solid but the floors above were really spongy.


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 8, 2007)

It's just a pitty those 2 gymnasiums couldn't be used even if the rest of the hospital had to be knocked down. Up here I coach an u12s football team plus i'm a goalkeeping coach as well and it is the one thing you can really struggle to get is a decent games hall to use during the winter, so 
a gym hall left to rot is a real shame. 

Would love to see more of your pics if you have more.

Simon-G


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice pics there, looks an interesting place. 



Simon-G said:


> It's just a pitty those 2 gymnasiums couldn't be used even if the rest of the hospital had to be knocked down. Up here I coach an u12s football team plus i'm a goalkeeping coach as well and it is the one thing you can really struggle to get is a decent games hall to use during the winter, so
> a gym hall left to rot is a real shame.



Ok a bit off topic but I totally agree with simon, I manage a centre and we are lucky enough to have a large gymnasium, but i know a lot of places don't have one. Whenever I see a derelict hall I can never understand why it hasn't been saved for a local group to use.


----------



## CrashOverride (Dec 8, 2007)

I know what you mean about neglected resources, one gymnasium was really big with wall bars and ropes, the whole nine yards, I didn't get any photos in there as there were 4 graffiti artists doing a huge piece on one wall and the air was thick with paint fumes  I've just posted another explore up in the Misc forum  Cheers James


----------



## j3bu (Dec 9, 2007)

Excellent post! I'm living in Manchester at the moment so i'm definately going to have to give this place a look!


----------



## King Al (Dec 10, 2007)

Super location, love the pics realy interesting place - might have to drop in next time i'm up north


----------



## Mel (Dec 10, 2007)

wow! pic 8 has to be my fave so ..creepy
great pics


----------



## Alley (Dec 11, 2007)

Great photos CO 

Anyone wanting to see Withington should go soon, building work is underway, conversion to flats.

It is a shame about the gym, but it's within the Occupational Therapy block which is possibly not in a practical place for public use after conversion (ie in the middle of the site).


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 21, 2008)

How's this palce doing? I hear it's getting pulled down, and they have security around there now.


----------



## Indefatigable (Feb 21, 2008)

Fantastic! 

The photography is spot on!


----------



## restlessdreams (Feb 21, 2008)

Oooh the stairs are pretty cool 
I didn't realise this place was so big! For some reason I thought it was a tiny place with a few rooms  dont know where I got that idea from though lol
Should have gone ages ago when I had the chance..


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 21, 2008)

Another one I've missed! 

Agree with the above comments -very nice set of photos. A very interesting looking place 

Lb


----------



## smileysal (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent pics Crash. Love the pool, and love the staircase. Was that a classroom in there with the blackboard at the end? 

and is the place that was the old stone building on the main road? Think i've been passed it but that was around 14 years ago, and not been that way since. Looked a beautiful building (the old part) from the front. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Alley (Mar 10, 2008)

Almost all of the hospital has gone now, the remaining two buildings are worth a quick look if you're local, but demo workers are there now, it won't last long.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2008)

Ooh, those are cracking pics too, Alley. Yes, it certainly looks very derelict now.

Cheers for those.


----------

